# Abnormal PAP & HPV high risk



## mary1981 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Hi all, long time ago I was afraid of the consequences of the HPV virus (which I fought over a year) ... well, I can breathe , after long treatment (no vaccine) I got rid of this virus!! I appeal to all girls and women who have similar problems, it's better to go to the doctor for not having anything to lose the contrary else can heal without complications! treatment only .. do not be afraid for, this virus can win up to reach the stage of cancer !! My gynecologist recommended after saw abnormal PAP and HPV test, treatment with Cervugid Ovules 3 courses with breaks for 7 days. This treatment can say it is miraculous. I did Pap test again and it came out negative. I am grateful to God and Mr. Doctor for this treatment.*


----------

